# The website declined to show this webpage



## zurif (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all:

I have a problem from my web page: The website declined to show this webpage

1) I get this error after replace the new EDIT for application (exp:abc.aspx) and start WWW at services and IIS.

2) Then I access the my website and the page after EDIT come out the error:


Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

What you can try: 
Go back to the previous page. 

More information 
This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.
For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.

** How can i fix it?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You need to check your IIS settings to make sure that page isn't password protected or anything. I'm not an IIS guy so you'll need to read the IIS help to find out how to do this. 

Peace...


----------

